# New Mission Riot???



## 5-1600wannab (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone tried the new mission riot bow yet??? Seems its just a little bit more beefed up craze???


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

A good friend of mine bought two. One for his son and the other for his girlfriend. I have been working with his son a good bit with his and it seems to be a great starter bow. However I would highly recommend replacing the string with a pre-stretched string right away because everytime he comes over the string has stretched a little.


----------

